# Dell S2716DG Gamma Einstellung



## Rabber (3. Dezember 2015)

Nabend,

Hab heute den oben genannten Monitor bekommen und bin soweit auch zufrieden nur das es keine Gamma Einstellung gibt nervt mich, da der normale Wert mehr oder weniger weit weg von den 2,2 ist.
Über die Nvidia Systemsteuerung kann ich zwar die Einstellung auf fast 2,2 anpassen aber das wird nur auf dem Desktop angewendet, wie sieht es mit einem ICC Profil aus? Wird das auch ingame angewandt?

Edit: Hab ein Programm gefunden mit dem man ICC Profile in Spielen erzwingen kann


----------



## Shriker (4. Dezember 2015)

Welches Programm nutzt du denn ? Würde ich auch gern mal testen.


----------



## Rabber (4. Dezember 2015)

Heißt Color Sustainer und funktionier bis jetzt mit allen Spielen die ich getestet habe.


----------



## Emani (13. November 2016)

Welche Einstellung benutzt du denn sonst noch so? Helligkeit usw...


----------



## Hemacher (2. Dezember 2016)

Hab seit letzter Woche auch den S2716SG im Einsatz.
Bin auch noch auf der Suche nach den "optimalen" Einstellungen, was könnt Ihr empfehlen wenn man kein Colorimeter zur Kalibrierung hat?
Das ICC Profil habe ich runtergeladen und im Windwos geladen, allerdings finde ich das die Farben etwas kräftiger sein dürften. ICC Profiles and Monitor Settings Database 
Hab auch schon gelesen, dass das ICC-Profil IN-GAME nicht aktiv sei!?


----------



## Rafa85 (2. Dezember 2016)

Hi!

Leider wird von den meisten Spielen ein ICC-Profil ignoriert.

Hast du es schon mit Color Substainer versucht?


----------



## batZen23 (2. Dezember 2016)

ich habe einen Monitor in Revision A03... da die meisten profile für A01 Monitore sind, benutze ich dieses hier:

Dell S2716DG 1440 144 Hz G-Sync Owners Thread - Page 334

inkl. Color sustainer für icc ingame, wobei ich die meisten spiele sowieso windowed fullscreen spiele.


----------



## Hemacher (2. Dezember 2016)

Hi,
nein nutze ich bisher nicht.
 Color Substainer ist dafür da, dass mein ICC-Profil auch im Spiel geladen wird?
Ich spiele nur im Vollbildmodus.
Das bedeutet ich muss noch schauen welche Revision mein Display ist und speziell für dieses ein ICC-Profil suchen?
@batZen23 der Link ist demnach für Display Revision A03? 
Die anderen Einstellungen dann zusätzlich am Monitor vornehmen?


----------



## batZen23 (2. Dezember 2016)

Ja Color Sustainer sorgt dafür das auch im Fullscreenmodus deines Spiels das ICC Profil angewendet wird.
Zwischen A02 und A03 wurde das Coating wohl geändert, deshalb solltest du schauen welche Revision du hast und ein entsprechendes Profil nutzen. Das verlinkte ist für A03. 
Die dort aufgeführten Einstellungen musst du zusätzlich am Monitor vornehmen.


----------



## Hemacher (2. Dezember 2016)

Okay passt.
Dann schau ich heute Abend nach, danke Dir schon mal


----------



## Hemacher (2. Dezember 2016)

Krass was die Einstellungen für schöne satte Farben auf den Monitor zaubern 
Wo das hier eingestellt wird weiß ich au ned:
120 cd/m2 Luminance
6560K 
Wobei es so schon TOP aussieht!


----------



## batZen23 (2. Dezember 2016)

Hemacher schrieb:


> Krass was die Einstellungen für schöne satte Farben auf den Monitor zaubern
> Wo das hier eingestellt wird weiß ich au ned:
> 120 cd/m2 Luminance
> 6560K
> Wobei es so schon TOP aussieht!



Die beiden Einstellungen ist nur was dein Monitor mit den Einstellungen erreicht. 120cd/m2 Luminance und 6560k Weißpounkt.
Also das Ergebnis keine Einstellung


----------



## JoM79 (2. Dezember 2016)

Ähmm, nein.
Die Helligkeit muss man schon selber einstellen.
Wenn du da mehr Helligkeit einstellst, dann wird die mit nem ICC Profil nicht weniger.
Das Profil ist auf diese Helligkeit abgestimmt und man muss beim kalibrieren selber die Helligkeit einstellen.
Wenn man aber kein Colorimeter hat und nur das ICC Profil nutzt, dann kann man sich nur nach der Helligkeitseinstellung eines anderen richten.


----------



## Hemacher (3. Dezember 2016)

Die Einstellungen am Monitor hab ich wie angegeben eingestellt. Geschwindigkeit am Monitor auf normal lassen?


----------



## Bioschnitzel (5. Dezember 2016)

Definitiv!


----------

